# Dented Snake eggs



## rosybreeder (Apr 27, 2012)

I bred my corn snake last month, and I was expecting her to lay eggs during the begginings of May. However, when I checked har hide today, I found 16 starkly white eggs (All connected and with veins) However, every single one of the eggs was dented, I would guess due to dehydration because it was probably over 24 hours that the eggs were in the cage, and I live in Colorado. I put them in a bowl in spagnum moss (I will get vermiculite tomarrow), and put thr %RH at 85 and temperature at 85 F. I was wondering if the dents in the eggs will kill the embryo or if I can still save them. The dents look pretty large.
Hoping to hear your thoughts.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 27, 2012)

Not much hope for them. But if they swell back up then they may have made it. If they are dented in alot the inside contents probably dried too much.

But the best rule is to never give up on an egg unless it starts to really smell. Figure it only costs you cents and a few minutes to set them up.


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 27, 2012)

Would you mind posting some pics?


----------



## pitbulllady (Apr 27, 2012)

You DO know also, that once a reptile egg has lain in one position for a few hours, the embryo attaches itself near the top, where there is an air pocket, so that if you turn the egg over, the embryo will literally drown, right?
I've had eggs that had gotten slightly dehydrated, and even moldy eggs(see Jmugglestons' recent thread) that hatched, but if an egg was turned or rolled, forget it.

pitbulllady


----------



## rosybreeder (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes I do know that flipping the egg would drown the embryo.
The eggs seem not do be doing so hot (all except from one) and they have not expanded, but rather turned a parchment color . I would post some pics, but my camera is currently not working, but I'm getting a new one on wednesday. I'll post some pics then. It looks like the entire clutch died, which is (really) unfortunate, but as I have been breeding corns for awhile, I'm used to slugs and dead eggs. Thanks for all the help anyway, and I'll work on those pics.


----------

